# ¿Mecatrónica o Electrónica?



## hipermatu (Feb 15, 2011)

Hola soy nuevo en este sitio y al parecer es bastante serio, es por eso q me gusto y decidi entrar para pedir la opinion de gente sabia y experimentada como ustedes  jaja, me gustaria conocer las opiniones de personas q estudien o hayan estudiado ingenieria electronica o mecatronica y me ayuden a decidir cual escojer de acuerdoa su experiencia, el campo de trabajo de cada una. En lo personal me atraen las dos, pero tengo q elejir una.

Desde ya muchas Gracias


----------

